# Specially for Hooch & Dave ... and all the kitten lovers



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

As promised, here are new pics of our current litter of Ragdoll kittens. They were six weeks old yesterday. Took some very quick head shots this morning.

All five are Blue Colourpoint - difficult to tell apart :doh: and thus they are marked with Gentian Violet in different areas for identification purposes


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh my, they do all look the same. Gorgeous little things. I've always like Ragdolls.

Are you going to sell them? Would be very sad to see those beauties go. Have you got any pics of the parents? 

Great photography as always.


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm not typically a fan of cats/kittens, but omy they are adorable!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh Wow! What beautiful pictures.
My two cats are both looking outside as I type!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I like Number 3!


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Carmen said:


> Oh my, they do all look the same. Gorgeous little things. I've always like Ragdolls.
> 
> Are you going to sell them? Would be very sad to see those beauties go. Have you got any pics of the parents?
> 
> Great photography as always.


Thanks Carmen. You can view the parents on my website www.ragdoll.co.za Sire is Buffie; momma is Lick-Lick (her registered name is Indy)

Yes, they are all spoken for ... long time ago


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> I like Number 3!


And he is my outgoing little boy! He will probably join Jack, a kitten born last year, in Cape Town (most Southern part of South Africa). I think this kit's personality will be a good match with that of Jack. Here is a picture of him ...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Oh my, I am in love. But what am I going to do with all my anti-cat jokes now. LOL


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

TheHooch said:


> Oh my, I am in love. But what am I going to do with all my anti-cat jokes now. LOL


Oh you can still share them ... but everybody now knows that you are in fact quite the softie and have always adored cats :uhoh: Don't worry Hooch ... I have seen PLENTY of MEN being totally bewitched by my Ragdolls, even those that told me straight out that they hated cats! :doh:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

They are just gorgeous but my favorite is number 2. Just something about that little face.


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

BeauShel said:


> They are just gorgeous but my favorite is number 2. Just something about that little face.


Thanks Carol. She is going to a young couple from Belgium. They are in S.A. for the next five years. When they return (they are hoping to stay here though) she will go back with them. We have chosen a "blue" theme for this litter and they are thinking of calling her "Raglin's Azure Zara"


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow, your cats are gorgeous. Those pics on your website were amazing. How much longer before the lovelies go to their new homes? Does Harvey play with them?


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Carmen said:


> Wow, your cats are gorgeous. Those pics on your website were amazing. How much longer before the lovelies go to their new homes? Does Harvey play with them?


Thanks Carmen. The kits stay with us till they are +- 15 weeks old because we ENS (early neuter/spay). Nope, Harvey does not have any contact with the kittens ... he has NO idea how to play with the adult cats and no doubt if he gets hold of such small kittens, a serious accident will happen. So to be safe, the kittens are isolated from Harvey till they are least 10 or 11 weeks old.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Fantastic!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Your pictures are so good I can almost pet them! So beautiful, I love kitties.


----------



## SadieBodean (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh my goodness, those are adorable little kittens. Do all Ragdolls have those blue eyes?


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

SadieBodean said:


> Oh my goodness, those are adorable little kittens. Do all Ragdolls have those blue eyes?


Thank you. There are non-pointed Ragdolls with eyes other than blue, but in very small numbers. I also bred them but since spaying my gorgeous Bibi Babette, I only produce blue-eyed pointed Ragdolls. 

Below is Bibi, the love of my life (sorry Harvey!) ....


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

OMG, what beautiful kittens and cats you have! I wish I could have a kitty too, Augie likes kitties but the hubby is allergic. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

those darn cats look really good in your pics.........................but I'm still not getting one....................................yet


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

davebeech said:


> those darn cats look really good in your pics.........................but I'm still not getting one....................................yet


I se a cat in yuor near future. LOL


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

linncurrie said:


> Below is Bibi, the love of my life ...


Hooch, she would go great with your 'black 'n' white dawg, lol.

Linn this one is my favorite, she's beautiful


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm not the cat lover, but those kittens are SO CUTE!!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> I se a cat in yuor near future. LOL


are you playing a bit of witchcraft there Hooch ??


----------

